# Aluminium & Micarta Scales - "edc" Slim?



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Made my first "ergonomic" frame this week, using the base of *Geko's design*.
I resized the frame so it could fit my hand, and now it's a fully functional slingshot frame.
It's thin, and light. Yet one of my favourite/most accurate frames i own so far.

The core of the frame is made from 6061 T6 alloy - thickness 3mm
The scales are made from homemade micarta blue and orange layers - thickness 5mm.
Standard 10mm O.D aluminium solid rivets.

The core was sanded to 220grit, and the scales were buffed with oil.
After shaping and sanding, the frame is only 11.37mm thick, very light and quite slim in my opinion.
The shooting gap is only around 45mm, i would prefer over 50mm but it shoots quite well for me.














































NOTE: _I do not own this design, i do not take any credit for it. If you would like this design visit GekoGR on youtube.
Thanks._


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! That is amazing! I can't get over the micarta!







What else can I say? I want one!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

KEWL!! Micarta touch makes it perfect.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Made my first "ergonomic" frame this week, using the base of *Geko's design*.
> I resized the frame so it could fit my hand, and now it's a fully functional slingshot frame.
> It's thin, and light. Yet one of my favourite/most accurate frames i own so far.
> 
> ...


i gotta ask Danny, do you do your scales first? i am in the process of trying a laminate not near as complicated as yours but yours just looks so much nicer, well done!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cool Danny, love that micarta!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, nice job buddy!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys









@newconvert
I cut the overal scales with a jigsaw, as carefully as possible near the trace markings.
I shaped the overal Micarta filing them down to the aluminium core, and then shaped the overal pattern.
After that i glued the roughly shaped micarta to the core, drilled the holes and hammered the solid rivets in place then filed them flush.
Then handsanded (220, 400, 600 grits) and buffed it afterwards.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Outstanding Danny!

I see another badge in you signature real soon


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice, like the handle shape and the blue and orange scales with the aluminium.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very exotic ... Great job!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy Chula Danny, me gustan los colores elegidos.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is so cool


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dang Danny that's freakin awesome!!!!! Love it.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful work and i love the handle on that thing!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice! "Thin is in"


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I too am very fond of ultra thin slingshots. All of my recent shooters are less than 1/2" thick with 3/8" being a favored sweetspot.

Nice work on the micarta!


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

That´s what i ´d call pocketable! take care you don´t forget that one in your trousers when you´re going to take them to the laundry!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very goood work Danny, it's fine and well looking.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feed backs!



> take care you don´t forget that one in your trousers when you´re going to take them to the laundry!


Hehehe


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

how sick is that..

you never settle for less than perfect


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats nice WOW


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very impressive! that micarta really sets it off


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

wow thats amazing


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome job danny looks great!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Really lovely micarta. Real nice job

Hype~X Australia


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

That ss is really beautyful.
I put it in my " To Do" list. Probably in wood.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Danny, this is a big help! i wish i would have waited for your response, i had a boo boo lol, but i fixed it


----------

